
+30 Android Developers and Experts to Follow on Twitter - treskot
http://blog.cloudmagic.com/2014/02/11/30-android-developers-and-experts-to-follow-on-twitter/
======
erbdex
Missed @evleaks. Talks handsets.
[https://twitter.com/evleaks](https://twitter.com/evleaks)

